

Ask HN: What online home businesses actually make money - callbarney

I'm looking to start a legit online business, but theres so many of these one page sell businesses claiming to make the money - which as most of us here know, they dont! I'm trying to find any suggestions with true and real potential
======
acabal
Not to be snarky, but if we all knew the answer to that, we'd all be making a
million dollars from home by now.

There's no easy way to make money fast. You need to come up with an idea that
solves a problem, then work hard to implement it in an attractive and
efficient way, then work even harder to market it. Then you'll actually be
making money from home. Nobody is going to drop a million-dollar answer into
your hands, because it's different for everybody.

